# St. Simmons Inshore Fishing



## Thrasher722 (Mar 31, 2011)

I usually surf fish from the beach at St. Simmons but I also have a couple of canoes that I use to fish around rivers and small lakes in the middle GA area.  I am thinking about taking a canoe to St. Simmons but I am not sure where the good inshore fishing is at on the island.  If anyone knows, please help me out, thanks.


----------



## Rodsmith (Mar 31, 2011)

Thrasher722 said:


> I usually surf fish from the beach at St. Simmons but I also have a couple of canoes that I use to fish around rivers and small lakes in the middle GA area.  I am thinking about taking a canoe to St. Simmons but I am not sure where the good inshore fishing is at on the island.  If anyone knows, please help me out, thanks.



Hey Thrasher, Virtually any of the creeks and rivers on and around St. Simons will hold fish. A good place to drop in your canoe would be at the public ramp(under the humpback bridge)on the St. Simons causeway. From there the fish can be really close to the ramp on the grass banks and around the bridge piling at certain tides. That way you wouldn't have to do alot of travelling to catch some decent fish. Trout, reds and flounder will be caught in these areas. Along the grass banks, work the popping cork and a D.O.A shrimp, or a lip diver of some sort on the higher water, and switch to trolling,or casting a jig around on the lower tides along the shoreline. You can always float live shrimp as well,but thats not as fun. Also, sheepshead are numerous around the bridge piling and fiddlers can be caught in the marsh by the boat ramp. If I can help any further, just shoot me a pm. Good luck!!


----------



## trouthound (Mar 31, 2011)

A good canoe trip might be put in on the beach at Gould's inlet and float Postell creek with the incoming tide. Take out at Bridge at causeway to East Beach.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Apr 1, 2011)

you may want to be careful putting in under the big bridge on the causeway the tide rips through there And it might end up taking you to the ocean. there is a little flat bridge by the coast gaurd station that creek will take u around to the back of east beach with very mild current and great fishing. It will dry up at the bridge on low water so be careful: it is the same spot they guide kayaks out of which might be a good idea trade the canoe for a kayak. You will love that spot cause its hard to access so most people never fish it the kayak guides are all nature observers


----------



## Thrasher722 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of the information, one of my friends is probably going to bring his kayak and another is brining his boat (carolina skiff?).  Were going to try and stay inshore, the skiff might go a little further but not out in the ocean.


----------



## trouthound (Apr 2, 2011)

x2 on Idratherbe... The little flat bridge by the Coast Guard Station is over postell creek I described above.


----------



## breampole (Apr 2, 2011)

*canoe salt water*

A canoe is really not a good salt water boat.  That being said I would never put a canoe in at the ST. Simons Causeway.  Fishing is good but quite a few large boats that put out large wake and as one post pointed out the tide rips there.  I doubt you could paddle against it in a canoe.  Postel creek would be you best bet.  I'd also be sure and wear a PFD.


----------



## Rodsmith (Apr 3, 2011)

breampole said:


> A canoe is really not a good salt water boat.  That being said I would never put a canoe in at the ST. Simons Causeway.  Fishing is good but quite a few large boats that put out large wake and as one post pointed out the tide rips there.  I doubt you could paddle against it in a canoe.  Postel creek would be you best bet.  I'd also be sure and wear a PFD.



You know...the large boats never entered my mind,although I have been known to fuss about that very thing while fishing that area. Really never gave much thought to the currents though, especially if you have a two man boat and a small anchor, I have canoed rivers in the N. Caroilina mountains that would make the currents over there look calm. Having said all that though, I guess that would be a bad place for a canoe, mainly for the 2 and 3 foot wake that you would experience on occasion, and on the right tides, the currents would present a problem I guess. But if you bring the skiff, that area is "easy fishing" so to speak. You dont even have to go out of site of the ramp to catch a nice bunch of fish, on the right tides that is. The postell suggestion would be best if you can fight your way through the kayakers and don't go into goulds(very wicked currents there) but I think you guys should really concentrate on the skiff option. You would have a SAFER and better trip all around that way. Sorry for the bad advice first trip, was thinking of easy fishing and not boat traffic. Anyway, hope you have some fun when you are here, and manage some fish to boot!!


----------



## mformica (Aug 1, 2011)

Couple of questions - 

Why isn't a canoe a good salt water boat?
Why can you put in there with a kayak and not have any problems but a canoe causes issues?  I'd imagine if you timed the tides ride, and launched as the tide was coming in, and paddled up stream (towards Ft. Frederica) you wouldn't have any fear of being swept out to sea.

Was actually thinking of bringing my canoe down to SSI later this month (18 foot Mad River Duck Hunter).


----------



## SigEp614 (Aug 2, 2011)

mformica said:


> Couple of questions -
> 
> Why isn't a canoe a good salt water boat?
> Why can you put in there with a kayak and not have any problems but a canoe causes issues?  I'd imagine if you timed the tides ride, and launched as the tide was coming in, and paddled up stream (towards Ft. Frederica) you wouldn't have any fear of being swept out to sea.
> ...



id still be careful, i put in at that boat ramp all the time and I'd hate to be in a canoe.


----------

